# Blue winged kookaburra named Paige



## dinosaurdammit (May 6, 2011)

Name: Paige Lenore Givens
Species: blue winged kookaburra
Height: 5"3
Weight: 110
Sexuality: straight/ married

Has a slight crest on her head that resembles a messy bed head

Kind but derby expression. Has "soft/ sad" eyes that seem a bit large for her head. She always seems to be slightly grinning thouh as if she is pained by something.

Small black framed glasses like a librarian.

Wears a potato sack that was fashioned into a hoodie, it is just burlap fabric devoid of any prints or logos. It has a kangaroo type pocket in front. The sleeves and jacket are a bit baggy and the hood on it has draw strings that are actually shoe laces. The neck line dips in a v to the bottom of her chest bone. It is a bit tattered on the edges.

She wears jeans with stains at the cuffs. There are holes in the pockets. The belt loops are almost nonexistant, some hang by mere threads while knees are missing. Stains are coffee colored.

She does not wear shoes for the most part though when she does they are old black and white pumas or old Nikes. The shoe laces are very worn as are the shoes.

Her necklace is a set of dog tags that has all information scratched out though the name Paige Lenore Givens can be read with some effort.

She has small breast about a b cup, they are not really boobs just breast shaped bumps. When "nude" there are no nipples in other words. 

Her eyes are two different colors, the left brown, the right is blue with an amber ring in the center around the pupil.

She is very awkward and is often seen wristing as if distressed.

Her hands are like her feet. Scales to her elbows with feathers on her forearms. They are bright blue.


Her history:
Found wandering around lost unable to remember anything all she posesses are the clothes on her back, the dogtags and her husband who remembers nothing but being married to her. Being married is all they remember.


----------



## anero (May 6, 2011)

I had to look up a kookaburra.

But I fucking love amnesiacs n shit, such a fun concept to write about. And the whole only knows about the marriage thing is kinda sweet in a way. "can't remember anything aside from I love you".

Potato sacks are cannon.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2011)

Kookaburras are dumb :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> Kookaburras are dumb :V


 
I laugh at that low jab fellow burd fag.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I laugh at that low jab fellow burd fag.


 
No, no, I like kookaburras. They just dumb.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> No, no, I like kookaburras. They just dumb.


 
I would say she is advrage intelect. I wouldn't imagine them to be dumb but I don't know that much about them. I saw one at the local zoo and was like "must make anthro".


----------



## Cain (May 7, 2011)

<3 Kookaburras


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 7, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> <3 Kookaburras


 
How can you NOT love them :3C


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> How can you NOT love them :3C


 I'd imagine those Aussies who have a family of them outside their bedroom window in the morning. :u


----------



## Cowrie (May 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> No, no, I like kookaburras. They just dumb.


I beg to differ.  Some indiviuals may be of low intellect, but as a species, they're smart enough to pull a giant Gippsland earthworm out of the ground, and that takes brains and brawns.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 7, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I'd imagine those Aussies who have a family of them outside their bedroom window in the morning. :u


 
I want their call as a ring tone. My stupid windows 7 phone won't let me have anything but the presets. 

I imagine getting a text and it being all like

Yuakakakakakakakakakaka burrrrrrrrrr ahahahahahaha


----------



## KatWarrior (May 8, 2011)

...Upon reading this I imediately got a song I learned in grade school stuck in my head. Something about a kookaburra in a gum tree.


----------



## ilusive (May 8, 2011)

KatWarrior said:


> ...Upon reading this I imediately got a song I learned in grade school stuck in my head. Something about a kookaburra in a gum tree.


 
Now it's going to get stuck in my head too.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2011)

KatWarrior said:


> ...Upon reading this I imediately got a song I learned in grade school stuck in my head. Something about a kookaburra in a gum tree.


 
Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree, eatin every gumdrop he can see~
Stop! Kookaburra, stop!
Save a few for me.

ALL FROM MEMORY.


----------



## KatWarrior (May 9, 2011)

ilusive said:


> Now it's going to get stuck in my head too.


 
You're welcome 8V


----------

